# Outdoor Life Video of British AGC Trial



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/videos/outdo ... eld-trials
http://www.americangundogclub.com/


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Now Robert why are all those steady dogs on lead and why are there butts off the ground? If they all deliver to hand why did I see a guy pick a bird off the ground after the dog dropped it?? Wonder if the guy knows that Force breakin and Collar conditioning will take care of his problems.

Must have been a junior stake


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: No comment.


----------



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

I just thought it was cool that they featured a trial on their website.... Yes, beginner dogs are allowed at these trials...

Here are some better videos that I have posted here before:









Duckhill British Field Trial - Judges Interview â€" Part 1




Duckhill British Field Trial - Judges interview â€" Part 2




Duckhill British Field Trial - Judges Interview â€" Part 3




Interview with Robert Milner on British Field Trial at Duckhill and American Gundog Club





Here are the rules:
www.americangundogclub.com

I think these will be a success. Just look at all the ads for British Labs in these hunting magazines.... I think there is a demand for them.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll take a stab.

So what's up with them throwing birds like a flyer station at a field trial or hunt test? I thought British trials were meant to be as close to hunting as possible? Also, I've never seen a pheasant in a field that is cut ankle high. Many 4-5 month old dogs could mark those falls. Steady and quiet off lead, no, but mark those basic falls, yes.



> I think these will be a success. Just look at all the ads for British Labs in these hunting magazines.... I think there is a demand for them.


I don't agree what so ever. Unfortunately, the reason for the number of ads identifying themselves as "British" or "English" or even worse "Gentleman Gundogs", is because of marketing. There's a sucker born every minute. Out of a large majority of those litters advertised, I guess that roughly 75% of them don't have complete health clearances and/or titles of any kind, US or UK, in the immediate or grandparent pedigree.

With these British trials, because of the very few number of dogs allowed to enter, too many people will say heck with getting my name drawn and if they want to play in the dog games, they'll go to HRC or AKC or NAHRA because they're guaranteed a spot to run.


----------



## bigbrit (Mar 30, 2009)

My dad posted this in another forum. He makes some good points:

Here is an Early American Field Trial

1931 LRC (Labrador Retriever Club) trial:

"Two judges, the official guns and 2 handlers each with a competing dog(a brace) all walked in a line across the officially designated field. As the participants progressed across the test area, boys(hidden in cover) threw first one bird and it was shot threw another. ...The line stopped and the judge called one of two handlers to send his or her dog...
The judges approved of variant falls and cripples because these circumstances enabled the dogs to better demonstrate their natural hunting abilities...
If the dog failed, then the judge would call on the second dog. If the second dog found the bird the first dog missed the judges considered that an even more successful retrieve as he had " wiped the eye" of the first dog."

History of Field Trials in America The Early Years 1931-1941 page 10

American retriever trials ran under British field trial rules from inception up to WW II.

AGC Gundog Field Trials are field trials run under British Kennel Club rules.
The AGC Gundog Field Trials are an attempt to establish in America another system of Gundog Field Trials that are more â€œamateur friendlyâ€


----------

